# "SOON" meme hedgie.



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

For those unfamiliar with the "SOON" meme: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/soon

My hedgie is practising her meme face. What do you think, she's pretty good at it huh? :lol:


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I love it! She's too cute! And I love how she's in a pair of jeans!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

OMG. My boyfriend made a SOON meme with me and Diggory like 3 weeks ago! lol


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol: Cute!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, I have a picture like this of Lily too!










Soon...all hedgies everywhere will rise up and assume total control of their human slaves. (They've already got a pretty good start, after all. :lol: )


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Hahaha! I am joining this madness


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahahaha! It would be funny of there was a cricket infront.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Quinn said:


> Hahahaha! It would be funny of there was a cricket infront.


That plus the Jaws soundtrack would make it epic


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

@ Draenog Would you be okay if i used your picture and made a cartoonish picture on my computer?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhw all those "soon" hedgies, love the pictures :lol: underneath the cuteness the evil is slumbering :lol:

AngelicDarkness she loves the pants. When I gave them for the first time she didn't want to give them up, she enjoys to climb and snuggle in them. 

Quillzmom, of course! I would like to see the result


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

hahahaha yes!!!


----------



## Pufflez (Mar 3, 2012)

so cute <3


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

[attachment=0:jci4g3yl]soon.jpg[/attachment:jci4g3yl]
Every now-and-then, Norman likes to make a fort out of an extra shirt or hoodie then stare out at me while I watch TV or play a game. I'm pretty sure he's plotting something... :?


----------



## itbrti (Dec 4, 2010)

All too familiar with this meme.


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

My hedgie's turn..


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

The movement continues......


----------

